# SPARC64 exchange packages



## mercurius (Jan 9, 2021)

I have already posted a year ago here that I am trying to run FreeBSD 12.x on SPARC64. I have two SPARCs and am trying now on Ultra 60.


```
hw.machine: sparc64
hw.model: Sun Microsystems UltraSparc-II
hw.ncpu: 2
hw.machine_arch: sparc64
```

Now I am trying to build packages and share them. I use some packages from MarkLinimon (lonesome.com) mentioned here: https://wiki.freebsd.org/Sparc64Packages
My packages tree can be found here: http://serana.elming.net/freebsd/ (packages for FreeBSD 11 have been built a year ago, now I am trying only 12.x)

Serana is a home computer (not a server), it is on 24/7 but I can't promise 100% accessibility.

I am interested in packages exchange, if anyone has other packages we can collect them in one place and make people's life easier.


----------

